# Aquarium Plant list with pictures



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I was looking for some way to identify plants and I found this. Maybe someone else can find it useful.

Tropica Aquarium Plants - Plant list A-Z


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Tropica actually has a pretty good, free guide called (strangely enough) the Tropica PLANT GUIDE with descriptions and other info on each plant.

http://www.baseshop.com/anycat/tropica/tropicakataloguk.html

You can download the full 100 page PDF at the link in the bottom left of the page.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Its a pretty decent guide, i wonder if IPU has the hardcopy version available for purchase. Im not looking for it personally, as i have plenty of books already on planted tanks, but its a great starting point for some, especially the layout section


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

good links, look forward to exploring them further.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

Bookmarked


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Aquaticplantcentral.com has a really good plant ID system. The nice thing is, the list consist of plants other hobbyist has grown; their experience, requirement and etc. Got a lot of the uncommon rare plants as well. All real photos of the plant.


----------

